# HOT!



## TomW (Aug 10, 2009)

A little crushed red pepper with that?

As always, comments appreciated.
Tom


----------



## Rstyleusa (Aug 10, 2009)

Now that is one interesting pen.  Being a lover of crushed red pepper, it is a hit with me.  Very original idea.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sweet or is that hottttt!


----------



## BLLEHMAN (Aug 10, 2009)

Great job!
Did it burn your eyes or nose to turn it?


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 10, 2009)

That looks wonderful. Did you roll the tube in it then cast or did you cast then drill for the tube?


----------



## TomW (Aug 10, 2009)

Cast in sports bottle ice tray then drilled.  It's clear Alumilite.
Tom


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice!

James


----------



## oops99 (Aug 10, 2009)

I would love to try my hand at casting, is there somewhere I can find detailed instructions? Or could someone give me the bare bones minimum on what I need to get started?
 I wouldn't want to go out and spend a lot of $$$ on something I'm not really sure of. Can I get away without having to buy a pressure pot?

Thanks in advance,

Tom/oops99

P.S. you people have an awful lot of talent and imagination. I am more impressed everyday with the craftsmanship here.


----------



## louisbry (Aug 10, 2009)

Sweet pen, should be a hot seller.


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 10, 2009)

Tom,
Awesome job.  I love the pepper.  Same M.O.; did you finish with a few coats of CA?


----------



## TomW (Aug 10, 2009)

Yep.  Filled a few voids with CA.

Thanks for the comments!

Tom


----------



## mickr (Aug 10, 2009)

oops99 said:


> I would love to try my hand at casting, is there somewhere I can find detailed instructions? Or could someone give me the bare bones minimum on what I need to get started?
> I wouldn't want to go out and spend a lot of $$$ on something I'm not really sure of. Can I get away without having to buy a pressure
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> ...


   IAP library has tons..


----------



## Bree (Aug 10, 2009)

Hot Hot Hot!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## JohnU (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice turn out.  Ill have to try the alumilite next time I make one of these.  I did one with pr and had no problems until I sanded it.  Then it felt like someone hit me with pepper spray.  Im thinking of glueing the seed to the tube and clear casting so I dont get the heat!  Nice job!


----------

